# suggestion: a "new threads" button?



## suzy93

how about a button that shows all the new topics posted on all the boards? lots of forums have it and it's quite handy for people who are just browsing ;D


----------



## Kiko

We will possibly talk to the Admid about it 
We can't do that, only site owner can but it might be a good idea.


----------



## lilspaz68

The forum used to have a new threads button, and also a last post button, but they both disappeared once they upgraded the site never to return no matter how much pleading. Maybe the new Admin will actually be able to make these work though


----------



## Kiko

Hopefully!
Last thing we need is another Rat-Man. :-X


----------



## Kolkri

I would come here a lot more if I didn't have to swim threw the forums to find new post. I think a button would be very very helpful.


----------



## Kolkri

Any luck on this yet? I just would love an american rat forum but sorry don't have the time to swim threw the forum to keep up.


----------



## lilspaz68

Kolkri said:


> Any luck on this yet? I just would love an american rat forum but sorry don't have the time to swim threw the forum to keep up.


There are many forums out there if you decide this one is not your style 

I doubt the mods have reached the Admin yet on a holiday weekend.


----------



## Kiko

I will contact the Admin again today but I have been getting minimal response :/


----------



## lilspaz68

Kiko said:


> I will contact the Admin again today but I have been getting minimal response :/


Oh dear. I had a feeling. This site may just be an ad machine now.


----------



## Kiko

Shelagh is your other rat sites getting a lot of new members? I think we are losing a ton cause of the crappy maintenance I wish we could do more for this site.

I will wait for the Admin response which hopefully will come soon


----------



## lilspaz68

Kiko said:


> Shelagh is your other rat sites getting a lot of new members? I think we are losing a ton cause of the crappy maintenance I wish we could do more for this site.
> 
> I will wait for the Admin response which hopefully will come soon


On Rat Shack we have gotten 6 new members in the new year already. I cannot figure out how to find out on Goose.


----------



## Kiko

Bleh. I feel bad posting more on Goosemoose then I do on the site I mod.


----------



## Jaguar

i attempted to contact the admin a while back... didn't go too well. got through to him, never heard a response about the things i inquired about.

it's unfortunate, but at least the site is functioning again. when i first signed up it was overtaken by spam from ninahassel and everyone had abandoned it. it has its ups and downs, but it's kind of nice having a smaller member base... feels more like a community


----------



## Kiko

I agree to an extent it just seems some people post for a week then never return lol


----------



## Kolkri

Well that is just to bad. I am having problems finding an active amercian site. /sigh ok thanks for the update.


----------



## Sexi_Shopaholic

Would defo be handy if at all possible.


----------



## karinulph

Yea its an old thread but are you guys talking about the "View unread topics" and "View updated topics" options?


----------

